# Starbucks & Lyft & Uber....



## Don Oldenburg (Jul 17, 2015)

With the news that LYFT is partnering with StarBucks and bringing an option to their app so riders can send Starbucks money to our starbucks accounts... I had an idea.

Made up a professional sign that says "Coming soon... Lyft x Starbucks... Your driver loves Starbucks! Ask him how to send him a late night espresso!

When they ask, I tell them it's being added to the Lyft app so you riders can tip with starbucks. But until that happens, it can be sent via email. 

In the past week, I've had 8 tips via Starbucks. All $5 deposits into my account. ALL but one was an UBER passenger.

Most of the time I get the notification while they are still in the car before I arrive at their destination!


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Its about dam it time Lyft figured out a way to take market share away from uber.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Its about dam it time Lyft figured out a way to take market share away from uber.


You think someone who uses Uber is going to switch to Lyft so they can buy their driver coffee?


----------



## Don Oldenburg (Jul 17, 2015)

Backdash said:


> You think someone who uses Uber is going to switch to Lyft so they can buy their driver coffee?


LOL... it's certainly not about getting free coffee -- it's about building a product. Between the starbucks, tipping in the application, and bonus programs, etc -- it's about Lyft putting on a good show that they CARE about their DRIVERS. I have issues with Lyft as well as UBER -- but I've always gotten the feeling LYFT cares. Whether it's true or not. And never get that feeling from UBER.

When was the last time anyone ever commented on how great it is that uber did something for it's drivers? or to bring the connection between drivers and riders together to a more personal level.

My original post was I was shocked that I was getting additional tips from uber drivers, by them going out of their way to send me $5 for coffee direct to my starbucks account. It was pretty cool to me. ANd for some reason it goes into the "being nice to my driver" than "why am I tipping my driver when uber says it's included" --


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Still don't see how how this will pull market share (customers) from Uber to Lyft.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Backdash said:


> Still don't see how how this will pull market share (customers) from Uber to Lyft.


Primarily because of this line from the press release... "both Lyft drivers _*and riders*_ will have the opportunity to _*earn MSR loyalty Stars redeemable for food and beverages*_ at participating Starbucks® stores."

Basically, any Starbucks addicts (and there are tons), will (eventually) have a way to earn additional Starbucks loyalty points by using Lyft. They will not earn these points using Uber. Earn points, satisfy coffee addiction.

Now we just need Lyft/Starbucks to get it live.


----------



## Mr_Frenchie (Jul 13, 2015)

Has this program started?


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

Backdash said:


> Still don't see how how this will pull market share (customers) from Uber to Lyft.


It will help Lyft get loyal DRiVERS which are important if you want to succeed long term. Most drivers I know if given the choice between either Uber and Lyft for the same pay would choose Lyft


----------

